# cant run wireless card



## bimmel (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello to evryone.Yet another problem so I would be agreed for the help.
I was trying to enable the wireless by writing


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
```

(because have 7.3), in the /boot/loader.conf 

and then after rebooting in the ifconfig doesnt appears anything about atheros.

the pciconfig shows the next entries:







Is there some problem with driver or I didnt something?

Thank you a lot!


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 24, 2010)

If I'm right this is an ar9280 chipset, isn't it? That one is not supported in 7.x, you must update to at least 8.1.


----------



## bimmel (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont know, sadly have no idea about how to look the documentation. In Atheros page I didnt found nothing. 
If it is true, its really bad news. Because I had problems with 8.0 to install it on my comp and finally had to change to previous version.


----------

